# Lily Allen ist hoch Schwanger !!!



## Mandalorianer (31 Okt. 2011)

*Lily Allen - Halloween-Grüße mit Babybauch​*
Gute Nachricht aus dem Hause Allen-Cooper. Die dritte Schwangerschaft der 26-jährigen Sängerin scheint ohne nennenswerte Komplikationen zu verlaufen :thumbup:. In den Medien ist es seit ihrer Hochzeit mit Sam Cooper ruhig um Lily Allen geworden.

Jetzt twitterte die „Not Fair“-Sängerin allerdings selbst ein Bild von sich und ihrem Babybauch: „Ich, mein Bauch und mein Kürbis“, lautet die selbst verfasste Bildunterschrift. Den Kürbis, so verrät Lily, hat sie mit Hilfe einer Schablone selbst geschnitzt.



​
Fans und Freunde wird es sicherlich freuen, zu sehen, dass es Lily Allen gut geht und ihre dritte Schwangerschaft nach zwei tragischen Fehlgeburten ohne Komplikationen zu verlaufen scheint.

Das Baby wird nächsten Monat erwartet. Anfang Oktober twitterte die hochschwangere Sängerin: „Ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zu meiner Baby-Party. Dabei ist mir ein wenig bange.“


Lily nutzt das Internetportal, um ihre Fans über den Verlauf ihrer Schwangerschaft auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Letzt Woche erklärte sie über Twitter, dass sie an Vorwehen, so genannten Braxton-Hicks-Kontraktionen, leide. Dennoch soll das kein Grund zur Sorge sein. Viele Schwangere leiden unter diesem Phänomen, das als eine Art Übungs-Wehen beschrieben werden kann.

Dennoch werden Lily, ihr Ehemann Sam und all ihre Fans und Freunde wohl erst gänzlich beruhigt sein, wenn sie den kleinen Racker hoffentlich bald gesund auf dieser Welt begrüßen dürfen. 

*Da wünschen wir Ihr doch alles Glück dieser Welt 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2011)

hoffentlich geht dieses Mal alles gut


----------



## MarkyMark (31 Okt. 2011)

Hab das Bild gestern schon bei Twitter gesehen 

Ich gönn ihr das, wobei ich selbst gerne...naja..ihr Mann..ähm..also ich wäre der bessere Partner für sie, jawohl


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Okt. 2011)

hoffentlich keine Komplikationen !!!!!


----------



## m_kohrt (7 Nov. 2011)

Hoffentlich gibt es noch viele Bilder aus der Schwangerschaft....


----------

